# militarymonark help please?



## partsguy (Jun 30, 2010)

I was viewing a thread on house paint removal and you recommended "synthetic reducer" for house paint over factory? Does this only work on certain house paints (don't know 100% what my case is)? What other names might it be under? Thanks!


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 2, 2010)

here it is and you can go to home depot or lowes to get it


----------



## partsguy (Jul 2, 2010)

ok. Thank You again!


----------

